# what camo?



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

what camo does everyone use? My buddy and i plan on going out on our first elk hunt down in the Central Manti unit, just doing the spike hunt. But I'm not sure if there is a certain type of camo that is best for here in Utah. I do know i'd like something fairly light because its so warm here in late August and early September. Any suggestions?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Woolrich plaid.

I had this buck look right up at me and didn't have a clue.

Cammo is over rated.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, Ok, I'll play nice... 

I've always been a Predator fan.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree that camo is over-rated. Especially for elk. Whatever you were, keep it from being too dark or too light, and to not be one solid blob, meaning the plaid Tex wore worked because it broke up is outline. Most 'eastern' camo patterns are no more effective than my wranglers and a t-shirt. Patterns that break up things, such as Predator/ASAT/Max-1, are effective in all-terrains and are more than adequate. IMHO.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It all depends on the terrain that you are hunting. Make sure your camo is not too dark. Most of the popular ones are. I prefer the 3 color day desert, or some really faded (I mean really faded) woodland BDUs. One thing to watch out for, your faded blue jeans will glow in the pre-dawn light. Just wear colored ones.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Woolrich plaid.
> 
> I had this buck look right up at me and didn't have a clue.
> 
> Cammo is over rated.


Hi ho hi ho


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm very green with this so thanks for being polite. I've noticed that alot of the popular camos are very dark colors. I was thinking of something light colored as well but the only thing i could find was the predator "spring" camo and i have only found it at Jakes. My second problem is finding something that fits. I'm 6'6" and 300 lbs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'm 6'6" and 300 lbs.


Holy sh!t! :shock: Dude, you'd better just buy an over sized ground blind and find a palace to sit. You're never gonna hide from anything! -)O(- :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":1z0xy1if]Woolrich plaid.
> 
> I had this buck look right up at me and didn't have a clue.
> 
> Cammo is over rated.


Hi ho hi ho[/quote:1z0xy1if]

It's off to kill we go... 8)


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Tex. Predator my first choice. If I could fit . I'd still be wearing my old WWII camo. but weight and age has made that impossible!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK dude, here's the answer to all your cammo troubles!

Go to http://www.dayonecamouflage.com and check out their selection. I personally own three sets of custom cammo and two sets of non-cammo clothing from these guys and they build a top notch product. It's a little pricey but well worth it! Gary will build you a custom set in what ever pattern you want. I have even sent him my own fabric and had him make me outfits from that. He's the best!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a mothwing mountain mimicry guy all the way, but I also have a few connections so I can be picky. Last season while walking down a game trail in the middle of an aspen forest I had a cow elk at about 28 yards stop, look up from eating and stare right through me. I was head to toe in mountain mimicry and couldn't believe it when she put her head down and started chomping again. I had this happen 5 different times during the season as close as 15 yards. I also was busted by an alpha cow as well who had my number. So it does go to show that camo matters....some of the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

max-1 or the aspen camo. those are the two I like the best. they are light color and blend in good.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'm a mothwing mountain mimicry guy all the way


I just bought a Mothwing 3-D leafy suit in the mountain mimicry the other day for spring turkeys up in Idaho. The terrain is very green and wooded with lots of ferns and other green undergrowth. I think I'll be invisible with this stuff on. Next best thing to a Ghilliy suit. 8) Now, when I go to Montana and hunt the wooded creek bottoms and grassy plains the Predator brown comes out. Wear an all green darker suit in that terrain and you'll stand out like a turd in a punchbowl.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Make sure you check out the True Timber MC2 camo! It is a killer pattern, check it out at www.truetimber.com a few of the local shops are going to have it in stock in the fall.


----------

